# Softwareanfrage



## DER SCHWERE (5 Juli 2012)

Softwareanfrage
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren
Voriges Jahr bin ich von der Version 'Freundin 7.0' auf 'Gattin 1.0' umgestiegen.
Ich habe festgestellt, daß das Programm einen unerwarteten Kind-Prozeß gestartet hat und sehr viel Platz
und wichtige Ressourcen belegt. In der Produktanweisung wird ein solches Phänomen nicht erwähnt.
Außerdem installiert sich 'Gattin 1.0' in allen anderen Programmen von selbst und startet in allen Systemen
automatisch, wodurch alle Aktivitäten der übrigen Systeme gestoppt werden. Die Anwendungen 'Bordell
10.3', 'Umtrunk 2.5' und 'Fußballsonntag 5.0' funktionieren nicht mehr, und das System stürzt bei jedem Start
ab. Leider kann ich 'Gattin 1.0' auch nicht minimieren, während ich meine bevorzugten Anwendungen benutzen
möchte.
Ich überlege ernsthaft, zum Programm 'Freundin 7.0' zurückzugehen, aber bei Ausführen der UninstalI-Funktion
von 'Gattin 1.0' erhalte ich stets die Aufforderung, zuerst das Programm 'Scheidung 1.0' auszuführen.
Dieses Programm ist mir aber viel zu teuer. Können Sie mir helfen?
Danke, ein User
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
jetzt das wirklich Geniale, die Antwort des Technischen Dienstes 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Antwort
Lieber User,
das ist ein sehr häufiger Beschwerdegrund bei den Usern. In den meisten Fällen liegt die Ursache aber bei
einem grundlegenden Verständnisfehler: Viele User steigen von 'Freundin 7.0 ' auf 'Gattin 1.0' um, weil sie
Zweites zur Gruppe der "Spiele & Anwendungen" zählen. 'Gattin 1.0' ist aber ein BETRIEBSSYSTEM und
wurde entwickelt, um alle anderen Funktionen zu kontrollieren. Es ist unmöglich, von 'Gattin 1.0' wieder auf
'Freundin 7.0' zurückzugehen. Bei der Installation von 'Gattin 1.0' werden versteckte Dateien installiert, die
ein Re-Load von 'Freundin 7.0' unmöglich machen. Es ist nicht möglich, diese versteckten Dateien zu deinstallieren,
zu löschen, zu verschieben oder zu vernichten.
Einige User probierten die Installation von 'Freundin 8.0' oder 'Gattin 2.0' gekoppelt mit 'Scheidung 1.0', aber
am Ende hatten sie mehr Probleme als vorher. Lesen Sie dazu in Ihrer Gebrauchsanweisung die Kapitel
"Warnungen", Alimente-Zahlungen - fortlaufende Wartungskosten von Kindern ab Version 1.0".
Ich empfehle Ihnen daher, bei 'Gattin 1.0' zu bleiben und das Beste daraus zu machen. Ich habe selber 'Gattin
1.0' vor Jahren installiert und halte mich strikt an die Gebrauchsanweisung, vor allem in Bezug auf das Kapitel
"Gesellschaftsfehler".
Sie sollten die Verantwortung für alle Fehler und Probleme übernehmen, unabhängig davon, ob Sie schuld
sind oder nicht.
Die beste Lösung ist das häufige Ausführen des Befehls: C:\UM-ENTSCHULDIGUNG-BITTEN.exe.
Vermeiden Sie den Gebrauch der "ESC" Taste, da Sie öfter UM-ENTSCHULDIGUNG-BITTEN einschalten
müssten, damit 'Gattin 1.0' wieder Normal funktioniert.
Das System funktioniert solange einwandfrei, wie Sie für die "Gesellschaftsfehler" uneingeschränkt haften! Alles
in allem ist 'Gattin 1.0' ein sehr interessantes Programm - trotz der unverhältnismäßig hohen Betriebskosten.
Bedenken Sie auch die Möglichkeit, zusätzliche Software zu installieren, um die Leistungsfähigkeit von 'Gattin
1.0' zu steigern. Ich empfehle Ihnen: 'Pralinen 2.1' und 'Blumen 5.0' in Deutsch.
Viel Glück!
Ihr Technischer Dienst
PS: Installieren Sie niemals 'Sekretärin im Minirock 3.3'! Dieses Programm verträgt sich nicht mit 'Gattin 1.0'
und könnte einen nicht wieder gutzumachenden Schaden im Betriebssystem verursachen.​


----------



## Punisher (5 Juli 2012)

alt, uuuuuuralt


----------



## Padderson (5 Juli 2012)

siehste - deshalb hab ich Gattin erst gar nicht installiert


----------



## nexnis (5 Juli 2012)

alt - aber immer wieder gut


----------



## Max100 (6 Juli 2012)

ich bin auch dabei geblieben, nur ich habe es ausgelagert


----------



## neman64 (6 Juli 2012)

Da habe ich ja Glück, ich bin Single und brauche solche Programme nicht.


----------



## Jone (6 Juli 2012)

genial


----------



## syd67 (7 Juli 2012)

die scheidung1.0 sw ist eine sehr kostspielige ausfuehrung ueber jahre hinweg! 
ich habe mich fuer die billigere anwendung 'auf und davon 1.1' entschieden


----------



## Storm_Animal (7 Juli 2012)

mann, mann, mann für was es nicht alles Progis gibt ;-)


----------



## thomashm (8 Juli 2012)

Da hilft nur eine virtuelle Maschine.


----------



## FlerIstBoss (13 Juli 2012)

geil


----------

